# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Canada, toughest mandate yet

## 17.9000° N, 62.8333° W

Which country will follow next?  I know of one anti vaxxer couple up here who is a regular traveler to St. Barts. Line up, or no beach for you. I guess one can travel by car to Buffalo to get around it.



 
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/c...ate/index.html

----------


## TR561

This will never happen in the U.S.

----------


## elgreaux

> Which country will follow next?  I know of one anti vaxxer couple up here who is a regular traveler to St. Barts. Line up, or no beach for you. I guess one can travel by car to Buffalo to get around it.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/c...ate/index.html



Canadians cannot currently drive into the US:
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/corona...-say-1.5613349

----------


## Dennis

> This will never happen in the U.S.



Why?

----------


## JEK

LA is going that direction

----------


## cassidain

> Which country will follow next?



not saint-barth

----------


## Valerie

> This will never happen in the U.S.



I'm not so sure. We already have the mandate for federal workers to be vaccinated by 22 November.

----------


## elgreaux

> LA is going that direction



they've gone:
https://ktla.com/news/local-news/l-a...cine-mandates/

----------


## TR561

> I'm not so sure. We already have the mandate for federal workers to be vaccinated by 22 November.



What is the comparison between thousands of federal workers in DC and millions of people flying throughout the United States.

----------


## TR561

> Why?



Because the airlines won't agree to this. Is your question real ?

----------


## Dennis

> Because the airlines won't agree to this. Is your question real ?



Yes. I honestly want to know why you think it would never happen here. 

why do you think the airlines would never agree to it? Another “real” question.

----------


## Valerie

> What is the comparison between thousands of federal workers in DC and millions of people flying throughout the United States.



The Canada article talks to both a federal workers mandate and travel mandates. Also, the US mandate is not only workers in DC. It is all federal employees nation wide and also the armed forces. That puts numbers in the millions though of course still a small percentage of the total population.

----------


## 17.9000° N, 62.8333° W

> Canadians cannot currently drive into the US:
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/corona...-say-1.5613349



Elgreaux, by the end of November, when this mandate is in place for the general population, there's hope the border will be open to drivers. Mayors of cities closest to border crossings have been fighting for this as they've experienced substantial losses in tourist dollars.  

Mario

----------


## cassidain

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/for...ral-Discussion (other Canadian and US destination forum)

----------

